# speed six grips



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Excuse me if this has been asked before.........I know that Lett's is out of business....does anyone know if there is anyone who makes custom grips for the speed six...151 prefix serial #?


----------



## sleepy (Dec 5, 2012)

I have a speed six with rubber Pachmeyers on it. Were on it when I got the gun. They are comfortable but look like, well, rubber grips. I would like to jazz mine up with something different later. Not much help I know. Sorry.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I have seen just about everything out there from Pachmeyer and Houge....I have rosewood Houge's on mine now, but if you have ever seen some of the Lett's with the inserts......just beautiful.


----------

